# Half-Life Tribute



## Rectobiasi (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey there people !

So, here is a couple of tracks I composed sometime ago as a kind of tribute to the Half-Life series or maybe my vision for the next one 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60587309&secret_url=false[/flash] 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F83735168&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 14, 2013)

Feedback and thoughts maybe ?


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry, I hadn't seen your post before..

Sounds good sounds good!
Being an 'old school' Half-Life fan I personally could see this in the games, well done! It's got a kind of human-alien atmosphere, hard to describe. I would normally say something about the repeating effect, but for a HL atmosphere it's exactly what's needed, good work man!

I find your first track is a mixture of HL1 & HL2 and your second track is more HL2. I prefer the first one


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Zelorkq ! I'm glad you liked it and understood the atmosphere, it's what I imagined after finishing HL 2 ep2, all happening in the snow 

Greetings !


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Sep 15, 2013)

Great stuff, specifically loved the 1st one. It's great in that it's simple, but works. I struggle with this. I didn't play Half Life so I can't put it into context, but I'm sure it would work.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Sam


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Sam


----------



## lastburai (Sep 21, 2013)

Great, the first has the HL2 vibe I believe that would work in HL2 sound world awesome. The second the acoustic is great I like the chords, would it sit well in HL2 sound world? I personally think it would but others may disagree or may not : ).

Thanks for letting me be able to listen.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for being around mate ! 

Greetings !


----------



## Daniel White Music (Sep 24, 2013)

Great music, dude! Never played the Half-Life games but I really enjoy this style of music. Keep it up.

-D


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you Daniel ! 

Greetings !


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice work! Like Sam, I especially like the first one as well. I like the way it modulates from m to maj.

Cheers.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey RiffWraith ! Thank you 

Greetings !


----------



## Jetzer (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice! The first one definitely has that HL feel to it. For some reasons, I thought both pieces would work quite well in a tv-series like Prison Break.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you mate !


----------



## Pietro (Sep 26, 2013)

The first one sounds great. I love the second part.

The other one is very good too, though the guitars kind of lead me off the right atmosphere.

- Piotr


----------



## Rectobiasi (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Pietro ! The second one had to be a little disturbing, after all there isn't really rest and tranquility in the Half-Life world


----------

